
Why I Changed My Mind On Klout (And Invested) - MarlonPro
http://uncrunched.com/2012/08/16/why-i-changed-my-mind-on-klout-and-invested/
======
ryandvm
Investor endorses investment. Film at 11.

------
Irishsteve
Anything to do with social media is absolute rubbish until people use it, then
its suddenly revolutionary. I personally think Klout is great.

~~~
protomyth
I'm trying to understand why?

If you are a member of the "social media elite" then you get a nice score and
can get sweet deals from advertisers.

If you are trying to spend your company's advertising budget on social media
instead of traditional channels, then I would guess this would make it easier.
Instead of picking shows or channels just pick available people with high
Klout scores.

Those two groups probably are enough to sustain a business, but I have no clue
what anyone else would get out of this.

------
illuminate
I can understand trusting someone to monetize their product, but trusting
someone to change a site based entirely on gimmicks and the narcissism of
their customers or incestuous nature of the "social media elite"? Eesh.

------
calciphus
"Why I want you to help inflate the stock I just purchased"

Fixed that for you.

